# Mimosa Pudica Safe/Suitable?



## hamsterdave (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd really like to put a Mimosa Pudica (a.k.a Sensitive Fern) in my 55g paludarium. I know I've got the room for it, especially if I'm diligent with trimming, and they aren't tough to grow.

My big question is if it's safe for the other tank residents. I know they produce an alkaloid toxin that's present in the roots and less so in the leaves. I'll have fish and dart frogs in the tank, and I'm concerned about the toxin leaching in to the soil and water. Does anybody happen to have experience with toxic plants in vivs? Is internal toxicity of plants commonly a problem in the vivarium environment?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

A very knowledgeable "plant guy" told me it would be okay. I will wait to see if he shows up to give his input but my short answer is yes.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about toxins leeching from the plant so much as the nasty recurved prickles covering the branches. Also this plant can reach 3 feet high and will re-seed readily. You may want to ask yourself how attractive it will really be when it's constantly triggered by browsing animals.


----------

